# Montreal Steak Spice beef Jerky- Anyone made this?



## coryww (Aug 1, 2018)

i am getting my quarterly beef Jerky craving and I am thinking about trying to make my own seasoning mix since I now have cure#1.

My plan is to follow the diggin dog farm calculator for my measurements to cure 5lbs.  My question is has anyone made a Montreal Steak spice beef jerky?

I am trying to figure out how much to add as it is pretty salty so I know I don’t want too much but still enough for a good flavor.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

Well if you make it from scratch; you could probably just omit the salt compared to a commercial mix. I've had it as a grinder mix and it is good, might need to add more pepper for jerky, dunno!


----------



## coryww (Aug 1, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well if you make it from scratch; you could probably just omit the salt compared to a commercial mix. I've had it as a grinder mix and it is good, might need to add more pepper for jerky, dunno!



I was planning on using the purchased one as I wouldn’t even know where to start with making Montreal steak spice...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

https://www.chowhound.com/recipes/montreal-steak-seasoning-10590


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

coryww said:


> I was planning on using the purchased one as I wouldn’t even know where to start with making Montreal steak spice...


You might have to modify rubs for jerky..like I wouldn't remotely add salt.


----------

